# Mating problem



## jarek (Jul 19, 2007)

hello I have kind of weird male, when I put male and female together 3 days ago the male went on female as fast as he see her but he was sitting on for 3 day making short kopulations and now, when he finished, he got of her and when she started to move he got on her again starting another short kopulation, why he do like that?


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7112


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome thread. I wonder how I missed it before.


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

Perhaps because it is sticky? :lol:


----------



## jarek (Jul 20, 2007)

> Perhaps because it is sticky? :lol:


hahaha


----------

